# I want my windows 8.1 back



## Grayf0x (Feb 20, 2015)

I download the Windows 10 Pro Technical Preview Evaluation copy. Build 9926 now none of my games play. It was playing fine when I Windows 8.1 also Windows 10 changed my display adapter from AMD E2-3800 APU with RADEON HD GRAPHICS to AMD RADEON 8280. I my laptop came with Windows 8.1 Pro already installed, when I tried to put my laptop back to the factory setting, Windows 10 again was installed.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro Technical Preview, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E2-3800 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 0 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5582 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8280
Hard Drives: C: Total - 465399 MB, Free - 444502 MB; D: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 196575 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I WANT MY WINDOWS 8.1 BACK!!!!!


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Windows flag key + I
Click on &#8220;Update and Recovery&#8221;
Left pane click on &#8220;Recovery&#8221;
Right pane click on &#8220;Get started&#8221; under Go back to a previous version of Windows.


If no go than your stuck doing a fresh install of 8.1.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Grayf0x*, Windows 10 Technical Preview is intended to be installed on a test machine or text virtual machine. It is not intended to be used as your primary operating system. The operating system has known deficiencies as it is not fully developed yet.

If you want to continue testing Windows 10, I advise installing it on a virtual machine such as VirtualBox, VMWare, or Hyper-V.

As for restoring your computer back to Windows 8.1 -- if you have completely formatted your harddrive in order to install Windows 10, there is no way to immediately do so. Under these conditions the Recovery Partition would have been erased by the install of Windows 10.

You will need to order a Recovery Disk from your computer manufacturer.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Apparently, Grayfox, you had not created the Recovery flash drive or set of DVDs used to recover the system to default factory condition..... in cases just like this where the hard drive has been formatted completely or replaced you need the recovery media.
Just thought I would mention that in case you or someone had created the Recovery drive etc......? If not, try at Toshiba tech support> http://support.toshiba.com/contact

Take a look there and click on the *Order Recovery Media* link at the page and follow the steps. You will NEED the model and serial number or other ID information found under neath the laptop so copy that all down, with the computer all turned OFF.....then proceed to the website etc./ Doing a full system recovery will put the machine back to factory condition.

If it did come with *Windows 8.1 installed* then that should be what is running when you finish a Recovery.... some came with Windows 8 and had to upgraded by the owner TO 8.1 so, it may be you have to redo the free Upgrade TO 8.1 again.

((Note>> you will be getting in most cases a set of dvd's though Dell actually will send out USB flash drives to end users, in my experience Toshiba sends dvd's)

There is a full set of instructions available at the tech support site.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If CoolBurn's method does not work, was Windows 8/8.1 pre-installed on the new PC?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

My goodness. If I had a nickel for everytime this has happened I would be a rich man. We probably have a thread like this for last 5 versions of Windows.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Squashman said:


> My goodness. If I had a nickel for everytime this has happened I would be a rich man. We probably have a thread like this for last 5 versions of Windows.


Somewhere around here...


----------

